# Was für Forellen?



## PASA (24. Mai 2004)

Ich bin seit gestern zurück aus Norwegen. Wegen des starken Windes mußten wir uns andere Angelmöglichkeiten als das offene Meer suchen. Dabei habe ich einige Forellen gefangen, die ich nicht zuordnen kann. Wer kann mir da helfen, das die Rotgetupften Bachforellen sind weiß ich schon, aber die anderen?  ;+


----------



## ThomasL (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

hallo Pasa

das sind auch Bachforellen, es fehlen einfach die roten Punkte, gibts je nach Gewässer oft, dass sie nur braune und schwarze Punkte haben.


----------



## Matzinger (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Schöne BaFos . Wo und mit was hast Du gefischt ?


----------



## PASA (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

@ Matzinger

Geangelt habe ich im Teksdalvatnet ca. 100 Km nördlich v.Trondheim. Die Köder waren Spinner der Größen 2 - 4 in Silber mit rotem Wollfaden am Drilling.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Stimmt, sind alles Bachforellen und hübsche noch dazu.


----------



## PASA (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Sind die Zwei wirklich Bachforellen? Unser Vermieter sagte irgendwas von Saiblingen und ich glaube ich habe mal was von Kreuzungen von Saiblingen und Forellen gelesen. Diese Kreuzungen sollen allerdings unfruchtbar sein und meine Forellen hatte alle ewas Laich im Bauch.

Grüße


----------



## til (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Das sind Forellen. 
Saiblinge haben eher helle Flecken auf dunklem Grund und/oder sind deutlich bunter.


----------



## havkat (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Moin Pasa!

Nix Saibling oder Kreuzung. Typische Fjellørred.

Kreuzungen kommen vor ("Tigerfisch" wg. Zeichnung) sehen aber komplett anders aus.

Teksdalelva war noch zu, wa? Legger Lachsflüsschen!


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Moin
Du meinst die mit den ganz vielen Punkten? ist son Amerikanisches Seeforellendings vermute ich mal- 
tschaui


----------



## til (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Wo ist ein amrekanisches Seeforellendingens?
Blödsinn. Der Namaycush ist ein Saibling und hat Weisse Flecken auf grauem Grund:


----------



## Seehaeschen (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Auf der Seite 5 Norge im Winter Teil 3 sind Saiblinge abgebildet.
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## PASA (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

@ seehaeschen

Das sagt mir leider nichts.

@ Broder

Wie soll so eine Amerikanische Forelle in einen norwegischen Bergsee kommen? Da gibt es ja nicht mal dänische Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## ThomasL (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

so sieht der europäische Seesaibling aus:






nordamerikanische Seesaiblinge (Namaycush) gibts in einigen Seen in der Schweiz und in Schweden, von Norwegen ist mir nichts bekannt. Die Fische die PASA gefangen hat, sind eindeutig Bachforellen.


----------



## havkat (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

@PASA

Gibt ein paar Seen in Norg, die mit importierten Namaycush besetzt sind.

Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass ein Boardie hier auch schon mal einen hochinteressanten Reisebericht reingestellt hat.

Da spielten die Amerikaner eine, nicht gerade kleine, Rolle.


----------



## Angler2004 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Das sin amerikanische Brownies
Braun Forellen


----------



## Bison (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Da sind sehr viele Salmonide aufgelistet:

http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/salmoniden/salmoniden.html


----------



## PASA (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Es scheint ja nach 3 Monaten immer noch keine Einigkeit zu herschen. Letztlich ist es egal wie die Bezeichnung lautet, gescheckt haben die Forellen super, kein Vergleich zu unseren Regenbogenteichforellen.


----------



## Knobbes (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

@PASA 
Ich denk auch das es alle Bachforellen sind, mache sind wahrscheinlich schon länger in dem Gewässer und haben sich dort angepasst, die anderen sind später eingesetzt worden.
Kann aber auch vom Standpunkt abhängig sein.
Wie waren die Filets alle gleich rot oder auch weiss.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## PASA (24. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

@ knobbes

die waren alle gleich rot. Ich denke aber nicht, dass sie eingesetzt wurden. Der See ist sehr groß und es gibt jede Menge Brut. Die Einheimischen fischen dort mit Netzen, unser Vermieter hat uns über 100, allerdigs kleine, Saiblinge geschenkt. Er hat sie dort mit Netzen gefangen. Über die größe unserer Forellen war er sehr erstaunt.


----------



## Matzinger (24. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Stell´doch bitte nochmal das Foto ins Netz.


----------



## PASA (24. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

@ matzinger 
die Fotos sind noch da: Im Beitrag 1 und 6


Gruss


----------



## Case (30. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Hab gestern 3 Forellen gefangen. Innerhalb 'ner halben Stunde, im selben Bach. Da gibts außer paar Saiblingen und Bachforellen die aus 'ner Zucht abhauen nur Bachforellen. Und die sehen auch nicht alle gleich aus.

Case


----------



## Matzinger (1. September 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Mmmh. Kann die Fotos net sehen. Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matzinger (1. September 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Jetzt sehe ich sie...!

Relativ simpel: Bafos ! Ich schließe mich meinen Vorschreiber an...!


----------



## Lachskiller (1. September 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Hallo zusamen 

das sind alles Bachforellen,sehr schöne Fische,Petri#v 
Gruß LK


----------



## Raubfischjäger (1. September 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Einige Forellen hatten aber KEINE roten Tupfer!

Hatte sowas auch mal, dabei hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Forellen, die keine Roten Tupfer hatten, SEEFORELLEN waren. Das könnte, so wie ich das auf dem Foto sehen konnte, auch hier der Fall sein.

 #h Raubfischjäger #h


----------



## Case (1. September 2004)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Ne, Raubfischjäger.
Das sind alles Bachforellen. Die sind aus 'nem puren Forellenbach und da ist kein See. Die dunklere stammt aus einer etwas schattigeren Stelle. Hatte ihren Unterstand vermutlich im Dunkeln.

Case


----------



## Janbr (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Hallo,

ich würde auch auf Bachforellen tippen. In Schottland nennt man sie dann Brown trouts und sie haben ebenfalls keine roten Tupfen, so wiedie unterste im Bild.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lotte (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

moin-moin,

klar sind das bachforellen!!!! ganz eindeutig!!!!

zum thema rote punkte: diese roten punkte bilden sich zu unterschiedlichen zeiten der fische!!! wenn sie ein üppiges nahrungsangebot haben verschwinden die roten punkte fast vollständig und werden durch dunkle flecken ersetzt!!! wenn sie dann mal etwas wenige zu fressen haben erscheinen die roten punkte wieder!!!

wir haben, in der fischzucht, unsere bachforellensetzlinge immer 1-2 wochen vor dem verkauf etwas sparsamer gefüttert, damit die roten punkte besser zum vorschein gekommen sind!!

ebenfalls hat das auch mit einer genetischen vererbung zu tun!!! aber der futterzustand ist aer ausschlaggebenste punkt!!!


----------



## salmon Wim (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Hallo, 
So auf dem ersten Blick handelt es sich um Bachforellen/Brown Trouts. Die gibt es aber in sehr vielen Farbausführungen. Von fast schwarz bis hellgelb, mit und völlig ohne ROTEN Tüpfeln. Wenn die Tüpfeln jedoch nur schwarz sind kann es sich handeln um eine Bachforelle, die wegen Mangel an Nahrung zeitlich oder für längere Zeit ins Meer gewandert ist. Wir nennen sie dann Meerforellen, die Amis Sea Run Brown trout. Diese gibt es absolut nicht nur am Rio Grande usw  in Argentinien. Hier ( Norwegen)auch. Ihr Fleisch ist dabei dann oft mehr oder weniger dunkel orangerot gefärbt. Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn einige dieser Fische Meereskontakt gehabt haben. Eine Schuppenanalyse gäbe dabei schnell und deutlich Auskunft. 
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## PASA (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Hallo Wim, das Fleisch war in der Tat rot, das Meer ist aber schon ein paar Km von unserem Angelplatz entfernt. Der See ist übrigens ziemlich groß, ich denke ca. so groß wie der Edersee.


----------



## pro-carp (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Forellen?*

Moin,
ob das Fleisch rot ist oder nicht, hängt on der Nahrung ab.
Im Meer ist da Fleisch von den meisten Salmoniden rot, da sie viele Krabbeltiere fressen! |supergri
Sprich wenn Salmoniden viele Tiere fressen, die einen Chitin haltigen Panzer haben, färbt sich ich Fleisch rot!


----------

